# Langeweile? Selbstzweifel? Macht mal diesen Test...



## jayjay (9. April 2001)

http://test3.thespark.com/gendertest

der findet heraus, ob ihr männlich oder weiblich seid.
ganz lustig, und meistens richtig.
man muß zwar an manchen stellen schon ganz gut englisch können (notfalls schnell im lexikon nachschlagen), aber einige fragen sind echt cool.

ich bin jedenfalls männlich, da war er sich zu 86% sicher. hätte ich nicht unbedingt mit gerechnet...
und ihr?


----------



## harhuettne (9. April 2001)

Ich traue mich ja fast nicht, es zu sagen, aber bei mir war sich dieser Schrott zu ebenfalls 86% sicher, daß ich eine FRAU bin! Und ich bin keine. Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht....
Aber was solls...da sieht man mal wieder das solche Tests echter Müll sind...


greetings
harhuettne


----------



## jayjay (9. April 2001)

_- Ich traue mich ja fast nicht, es zu sagen, aber bei mir war sich dieser Schrott zu ebenfalls 86% sicher, daß ich eine FRAU bin! Und ich bin keine. Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht....
- Aber was solls...da sieht man mal wieder das solche Tests echter Müll sind...
- 
- 
- greetings
- harhuettne
-  _

hehe, cool. der test erfaßt eben dein wahres ich! *g*


----------



## BEAST (9. April 2001)

_- http://test3.thespark.com/gendertest
- 
- der findet heraus, ob ihr männlich oder weiblich seid.
- ganz lustig, und meistens richtig.
- man muß zwar an manchen stellen schon ganz gut englisch können (notfalls schnell im lexikon nachschlagen), aber einige fragen sind echt cool.
- 
- ich bin jedenfalls männlich, da war er sich zu 86% sicher. hätte ich nicht unbedingt mit gerechnet...
- und ihr? _

Also bei mir hats nicht gestummen.... und die Frage mit Canada beweist, das es ein Amerikanischer Test ist...
Canada ist VIEL besser als die USA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DFens (9. April 2001)

_- http://test3.thespark.com/gendertest
- 
- der findet heraus, ob ihr männlich oder weiblich seid.
- ganz lustig, und meistens richtig.
- man muß zwar an manchen stellen schon ganz gut englisch können (notfalls schnell im lexikon nachschlagen), aber einige fragen sind echt cool.
- 
- ich bin jedenfalls männlich, da war er sich zu 86% sicher. hätte ich nicht unbedingt mit gerechnet...
- und ihr? _

Dieser Test saugt *grummel*


----------



## Blink182 (9. April 2001)

GESTUMMEN..*LOL*......sorry......abba das is wirklich total klasse....:o))


----------



## jayjay (9. April 2001)

_- - http://test3.thespark.com/gendertest
- - 
- - der findet heraus, ob ihr männlich oder weiblich seid.
- - ganz lustig, und meistens richtig.
- - man muß zwar an manchen stellen schon ganz gut englisch können (notfalls schnell im lexikon nachschlagen), aber einige fragen sind echt cool.
- - 
- - ich bin jedenfalls männlich, da war er sich zu 86% sicher. hätte ich nicht unbedingt mit gerechnet...
- - und ihr? 
- 
- Dieser Test saugt *grummel* _

*g* da gibts noch mehr coole tests, grade hab ich den sex-test gemacht. ich werde noch mit 3 menschen sex haben, alle frauen, und zu 71% besteht die gefahr, daß ich beim sex sterbe 
andererseits haben schon etwa 150000 Menschen angegeben, clinton oral befriedigt zu haben...


----------



## Ankiboy (9. April 2001)

Die sagen, ich wäre definitiv ein Mann, zu 72% *heul* Muß ich jezt zum Psychiater? Danke, da hast du ja wieder schön an meinem Selbstbewußtsein genagt, jayjay! Ich erschieß mich...


----------



## Ankiboy (9. April 2001)

- Also bei mir hats nicht gestummen.... und die Frage mit Canada beweist, das es ein Amerikanischer Test ist...
- Canada ist VIEL besser als die USA!!!!!!!!!!
- 
 Vielleicht ist die Regierung schuld, man sagt das Fernsehn sei`s, vielleicht ist die gesellschaft schuld, wer weiß?
Nein Canada, nur Canada, mit ihren Schweineäugelein und wackelköpfen obendrein...


----------



## BEAST (9. April 2001)

_- 
- - Also bei mir hats nicht gestummen.... und die Frage mit Canada beweist, das es ein Amerikanischer Test ist...
- - Canada ist VIEL besser als die USA!!!!!!!!!!
- - 
-  Vielleicht ist die Regierung schuld, man sagt das Fernsehn sei`s, vielleicht ist die gesellschaft schuld, wer weiß?
- Nein Canada, nur Canada, mit ihren Schweineäugelein und wackelköpfen obendrein... 
- 
-  _
I JUST LOVE THIS MOVIE!!! (but I also love canada...)


----------



## Fetteratte (9. April 2001)

_- 
- - Also bei mir hats nicht gestummen.... und die Frage mit Canada beweist, das es ein Amerikanischer Test ist...
- - Canada ist VIEL besser als die USA!!!!!!!!!!
- - 
-  Vielleicht ist die Regierung schuld, man sagt das Fernsehn sei`s, vielleicht ist die gesellschaft schuld, wer weiß?
- Nein Canada, nur Canada, mit ihren Schweineäugelein und wackelköpfen obendrein... 
- 
-  _

Bah...der Test ist doof...die sagen, ich wäre ein Mann!

Und vergiß nicht...wir haben Canada Bryan Adams zu verdanken *lol*

cu,
Fetteratte


----------



## PassitheRock (9. April 2001)

_- http://test3.thespark.com/gendertest
- 
- der findet heraus, ob ihr männlich oder weiblich seid.
- ganz lustig, und meistens richtig.
- man muß zwar an manchen stellen schon ganz gut englisch können (notfalls schnell im lexikon nachschlagen), aber einige fragen sind echt cool.
- 
- ich bin jedenfalls männlich, da war er sich zu 86% sicher. hätte ich nicht unbedingt mit gerechnet...
- und ihr? _

Tja was sagt mann dazu da trägt man(n) 23 Jahre lang einen Pasagier in der Hose,dann kommt so ein test und sagt man(n) ist eine Frau.
HEUL HEUL


----------



## jayjay (9. April 2001)

_- Die sagen, ich wäre definitiv ein Mann, zu 72% *heul* Muß ich jezt zum Psychiater? Danke, da hast du ja wieder schön an meinem Selbstbewußtsein genagt, jayjay! Ich erschieß mich... _

ich glaub langsam, daß ihr alle hier etwas seltsam seid. das kann doch nicht sein, daß bei so vielen ein falsches Ergebnis rauskommt...
aber bei dem namen ankiboy hat mich das natürlich nicht gewundert. bloß daß dann die fette ratte auch solche männlichen züge trägt... bedenklich...

ich hab den test nochmal gemacht und überall das eingetragen, von dem ich gedacht habe, daß eine frau so antworten würde, und wurde dann auch promt als frau eingestuft.
also glaube ich, ihr denkt einfach falsch *ggg*


----------



## mithrandir (9. April 2001)

*Also, mein Ergebnis hat mich wirklich überrascht...*

Content-type: text/plain HTTP-CGI Error --------------------------- Cannot open connection to database! Please report this to the webmaster .


----------



## jayjay (9. April 2001)

*AW: Also, mein Ergebnis hat mich wirklich überrascht...*

_- Content-type: text/plain HTTP-CGI Error --------------------------- Cannot open connection to database! Please report this to the webmaster .  _

hm. du scheinst das system zu überforden. bist wohl anscheinend weder männlein noch weiblein *g*


----------



## wildman (9. April 2001)

_- - Ich traue mich ja fast nicht, es zu sagen, aber bei mir war sich dieser Schrott zu ebenfalls 86% sicher, daß ich eine FRAU bin! Und ich bin keine. Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht....
- - Aber was solls...da sieht man mal wieder das solche Tests echter Müll sind...
- - 
- - 
- - greetings
- - harhuettne
- -  
- 
- hehe, cool. der test erfaßt eben dein wahres ich! *g* _


Ich hatte auch 86%. Könnt' ja fast 'ne Standardzahl sein. Wenigstens war's das richtige Geschlecht. Bevor jetzt irgendjemand eine blöde bemerkung abgibt: das Ergeebnis lautete männlich.

Wildman


----------



## Kerl (14. April 2001)

*Danke dir, jetzt nab ich Selbstzweifel. *

Und was nun? Zu 53% eine Frau. Aber eben nur ganz knapp. Kann ich mir mein Geschlecht jetzt aussuchen?

Ein verwirrter
Ken Masters


----------



## Walwing (14. April 2001)

_- http://test3.thespark.com/gendertest
- 
- der findet heraus, ob ihr männlich oder weiblich seid.
- ganz lustig, und meistens richtig.
- man muß zwar an manchen stellen schon ganz gut englisch können (notfalls schnell im lexikon nachschlagen), aber einige fragen sind echt cool.
- 
- ich bin jedenfalls männlich, da war er sich zu 86% sicher. hätte ich nicht unbedingt mit gerechnet...
- und ihr? _

Ich bin zu 80% a man! Yeah!


----------



## Darren (14. April 2001)

Diese Drecksäcke behaupten , dass ich mit 86% Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Frau bin , grrrrr......
Aber der Test ist lustig "In a certain light nuclear war would be exciting" - hehe .
Gruß
Darren


----------



## Kerl (14. April 2001)

_- Diese Drecksäcke behaupten , dass ich mit 86% Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Frau bin , grrrrr......
- Aber der Test ist lustig "In a certain light nuclear war would be exciting" - hehe .
- Gruß
- Darren _

Naja, dafür daß ich nur 3% der Fragen verstanden hab (ich hasse Englisch), hab ich wohl noch ganz gut abgeschnitten.

Gruß
Ken


----------



## Uggi (15. April 2001)

Seltsamerweise eruierte der Test auch bei mir, daß ich mit sechsundachtzigprozentiger Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Mann bin, was zwar stimmt, aber es scheint sich hier wirklich um eine Standardzahl zu handeln: Als ich den Test wiederholte und die Antworten markierte, die ich garantiert nicht gegeben hätte, lautete das Ergebnis: 86 %ig weiblich! Sieht direkt nach Betrug aus...


----------



## NapalmKIDY (15. April 2001)

_- http://test3.thespark.com/gendertest
- 
- der findet heraus, ob ihr männlich oder weiblich seid.
- ganz lustig, und meistens richtig.
- man muß zwar an manchen stellen schon ganz gut englisch können (notfalls schnell im lexikon nachschlagen), aber einige fragen sind echt cool.
- 
- ich bin jedenfalls männlich, da war er sich zu 86% sicher. hätte ich nicht unbedingt mit gerechnet...
- und ihr? _




KOMISCH!
Ich bin zufäälig auch zu 86% ein mann, und das stimmt auch!
Aber seltsam immer 86%!


----------



## Worrel (15. April 2001)

Ha !!
93 % männliche Potenz !!
Hab' ich jetzt irgendwas gewonnen ?

rya,
Worrel


----------



## effemvier (15. April 2001)

*lol* naja, einige von euch wissen jetzt auch, "what it feels like for a girl!". die können madonna jetzt besser verstehen! ;o)

ich bin zumindest zu 80% ein mann und da lag der gute test nur 20% hinter der ganzen wahrheit! *gg*

ciao, effemvier


----------



## ndl (15. April 2001)

_- Diese Drecksäcke behaupten , dass ich mit 86% Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Frau bin , grrrrr......
- Aber der Test ist lustig "In a certain light nuclear war would be exciting" - hehe .
- Gruß
- Darren _

hehe die frage war geil.

bin übrigens auch zu 86% männlich. komisch, entscheidet der vielleicht per zufall? anhand des datums? an der uhrzeit? ...


----------



## jensibaer (15. April 2001)

_- - Diese Drecksäcke behaupten , dass ich mit 86% Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Frau bin , grrrrr......
- - Aber der Test ist lustig "In a certain light nuclear war would be exciting" - hehe .
- - Gruß
- - Darren 
- 
- hehe die frage war geil.
- 
- bin übrigens auch zu 86% männlich. komisch, entscheidet der vielleicht per zufall? anhand des datums? an der uhrzeit? ... _


*handheb*
hab auch 86% männlich


----------



## RPDLordXizor (15. April 2001)

*Auch 86% männlich, das hab ich sicher.....*

_- http://test3.thespark.com/gendertest
- 
- der findet heraus, ob ihr männlich oder weiblich seid.
- ganz lustig, und meistens richtig.
- man muß zwar an manchen stellen schon ganz gut englisch können (notfalls schnell im lexikon nachschlagen), aber einige fragen sind echt cool.
- 
- ich bin jedenfalls männlich, da war er sich zu 86% sicher. hätte ich nicht unbedingt mit gerechnet...
- und ihr? _

***...meiner pessimistischen Ansichten zu verdanken.


----------



## Scream3500 (15. April 2001)

*Schon mal den "Deathtest" gemacht? *schauder**

Demnach werd ich nur 59 Jahre alt und sterb entweder an Krebs, Herzanfall oder Einsamkeit *graus*
Ich kann nur hoffen, daß die Menschheit bis dahin von nem Atonkrieg dahingerafft wurde. Dann wär ich nicht allein 

(->Hier der Link: http://test.thespark.com/deathtest )


----------



## RedNeck (15. April 2001)

*AW: Schon mal den "Deathtest" gemacht? *schauder**

hah ich sterb mit 74 jahre... und von krebs.... hmmmm


----------



## Scream3500 (15. April 2001)

*AW: Schon mal den "Deathtest" gemacht? *schauder**

Ich bin wohl vorgeschädigt: Mein Opa und mein Onkel mütterlicherseits ist an Darmkrebs gestorben, meine Tante (auch mütterlicherseits)
hatte Darmkrebs (aber überlebt) 
Mein Vater ist herzkrank... Tja, ich hab wenig Chancen, alt zu werden


----------



## ndl (15. April 2001)

*AW: Schon mal den "Deathtest" gemacht? *schauder**

_- Ich bin wohl vorgeschädigt: Mein Opa und mein Onkel mütterlicherseits ist an Darmkrebs gestorben, meine Tante (auch mütterlicherseits)
- hatte Darmkrebs (aber überlebt) 
- Mein Vater ist herzkrank... Tja, ich hab wenig Chancen, alt zu werden 
-  _

*lol*

du bist wohl gestraft *g*


----------



## Fetteratte (15. April 2001)

*AW: Schon mal den "Deathtest" gemacht? *schauder**

_- Demnach werd ich nur 59 Jahre alt und sterb entweder an Krebs, Herzanfall oder Einsamkeit *graus*
- Ich kann nur hoffen, daß die Menschheit bis dahin von nem Atonkrieg dahingerafft wurde. Dann wär ich nicht allein 
- 
- (->Hier der Link: http://test.thespark.com/deathtest ) _

Hm, ich soll 77 Jahre alt werden...naja....und mit 14% Wahrscheinlichkeit soll ich an Alkoholismus oder Krebs sterben. Ich frage mich, warum gerade Alkoholismus?

cu,
Fetteratte


----------



## Scream3500 (15. April 2001)

*AW: Schon mal den "Deathtest" gemacht? *schauder**

Ich frage mich, warum gerade Alkoholismus?
- 
- cu,
- Fetteratte
- 
-  [/i]


°°°Hihi... "und ich schlucke, und schlucke, und schlucke..."-> Naddel in TV Total


----------



## Kerl (15. April 2001)

*AW: Schon mal den "Deathtest" gemacht? *schauder**

Hm, ich sterbe also an meinem Geburtstag, dann schaff ich grad noch so die 72. Und dann noch an Vereinsamung......keine guten Aussichten. 
Aber ist ja noch lang hin 

Gruß
Ken


----------



## Scream3500 (15. April 2001)

*AW: Schon mal den "Deathtest" gemacht? *schauder**

_- Hm, ich sterbe also an meinem Geburtstag, dann schaff ich grad noch so die 72. Und dann noch an Vereinsamung......keine guten Aussichten. 
- Aber ist ja noch lang hin 
- 
- Gruß
- Ken _


°°°Was werdet ihr alle nur so alt  Ich verreck schon unter 60 *lol*


----------



## Darren (15. April 2001)

*Re*

_- Demnach werd ich nur 59 Jahre alt und sterb entweder an Krebs, Herzanfall oder Einsamkeit *graus*
- Ich kann nur hoffen, daß die Menschheit bis dahin von nem Atonkrieg dahingerafft wurde. Dann wär ich nicht allein 
- 
- (->Hier der Link: http://test.thespark.com/deathtest ) _


Kenn ich , ich werde trotz Rückenverkrümmung 75 und sterbe wahrscheinlich an Krebs . Am geilsten war aber immer noch Bungholes Testergebnis : Bis 2009 ist er entweder durch Alienentführung , Suizid oder zuviel Alkohol umgekommen ....
Gruß
Darrem


----------



## Darren (16. April 2001)

*AW: Schon mal den "Deathtest" gemacht? *schauder**

Eben habe ich den Test nochmal gemacht : Ich werde 80 und sterbe zwei Tage nach Weihnachten an Herzinfarkt ( 33% ) , Krebs ( 29% ) oder Alkoholismus/Suizid ( 5% ) . Hoffentlich schneit es dann nicht , ich hasse Schnee und will ihn nicht bei meinem Tod haben , na ja , angesichts der fortschreitenden Klimakatastrophe ist das ja eher unwahrscheinlich .
Was wollt ihr bei eurem Tod unbedingt vermeiden und wie wollt ihr mit Sicherheit nicht sterben ?
Gruß
Darren


----------



## jayjay (16. April 2001)

_- Seltsamerweise eruierte der Test auch bei mir, daß ich mit sechsundachtzigprozentiger Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Mann bin, was zwar stimmt, aber es scheint sich hier wirklich um eine Standardzahl zu handeln: Als ich den Test wiederholte und die Antworten markierte, die ich garantiert nicht gegeben hätte, lautete das Ergebnis: 86 %ig weiblich! Sieht direkt nach Betrug aus...
-  _

wahrscheinlich hat der Test halt nur bestimmte Abstufungen, es gibt ja einige hier, die 86 haben, aber auch ein paar mir anderen Werten.
Angeblich soll der Test ja immer besser werden, dadurch, daß du am Schluß angibst, ob er recht hatte. Und diese Daten verwendet er dann bei den nächsten kandidaten mit. Und dann sieht er ja, wie viele der männlichen und wie viele der weiblichen Teilnehmer so geantwortet haben wie du.
Also eigentlich müßte das funktionieren, vorrausgesetzt, daß wirklich alle Männer bzw. Frauen ähnlich denken wie ihre Geschlchtsgenossen.


----------



## ndl (16. April 2001)

*AW: Re*

_- - Demnach werd ich nur 59 Jahre alt und sterb entweder an Krebs, Herzanfall oder Einsamkeit *graus*
- - Ich kann nur hoffen, daß die Menschheit bis dahin von nem Atonkrieg dahingerafft wurde. Dann wär ich nicht allein 
- - 
- - (->Hier der Link: http://test.thespark.com/deathtest ) 
- 
- 
- Kenn ich , ich werde trotz Rückenverkrümmung 75 und sterbe wahrscheinlich an Krebs . Am geilsten war aber immer noch Bungholes Testergebnis : Bis 2009 ist er entweder durch Alienentführung , Suizid oder zuviel Alkohol umgekommen ....
- Gruß
- Darrem
-  _

hm, ich sterbe vorraussichtlich am 16. oktober dieses jahr an suizid?
mensch da bin ich gerade mal 16?

ich mach mir sorgen,


----------



## Jorge (17. April 2001)

*[hehe]*

_ 
- hm, ich sterbe vorraussichtlich am 16. oktober dieses jahr an suizid?
- mensch da bin ich gerade mal 16?
- 
- ich mach mir sorgen, _

das solltest du auch.....ein tip : für nur 5000,-Euro kann ich dich aus dieser gefahr retten......soviel kostet ein mord unter freunden....*g* ich würde einfach dafür sorgen das du am 16.oktober  schon die radieschen von unten beguckst....somit brauchst du dir dann keine sorgen mehr machen 
[/zynismus]
ich bin nebenbei gesagt auch ein 86% ...aber leider hatte die seite einen fehler...so weiß ich nicht was ich 86%-ig bin...*g*

und beim todestest hab ich nicht mehr lange.....22, april...todesursache contagious disease 47 % 
homicide 33 %
cancer 12 %
sucide 5 %

in diesem sinne noch eine schöne woche


----------



## Jorge (17. April 2001)

*AW: [hehe] [nachtrag] [o.k.]*

_- und beim todestest hab ich nicht mehr lange.....22, april* 2001 * ...todesursache contagious disease 47 % 
- homicide 33 %
- cancer 12 %
- sucide 5 %
- 
- in diesem sinne noch eine schöne woche 
-  _
da fällt mir ein ...du hast ja erst am 16.oktober termin! da muss ich mich aber ranhalten......gib mal schnell deine adresse....ich schick dir dann ne rechnung....eine woche ist nicht viel zeit... *ggg*


----------



## Ankiboy (17. April 2001)

*AW: Schon mal den "Deathtest" gemacht? *schauder**

_- Demnach werd ich nur 59 Jahre alt und sterb entweder an Krebs, Herzanfall oder Einsamkeit *graus*
- Ich kann nur hoffen, daß die Menschheit bis dahin von nem Atonkrieg dahingerafft wurde. Dann wär ich nicht allein 
- 
- (->Hier der Link: http://test.thespark.com/deathtest ) _

Mark your calendar or Palm V. You can expect to die on:


April 27, 2001 
at the age of 19 years old. 

*schrei* Na dankeschön! Direkt nach meinem Abi. Na hurra! Ich darf mich hiermit von ihnen verabschieden... machts gut und vergeßt mich nicht!


----------



## Darren (17. April 2001)

*AW: Re*

Ui , da hast du aber nicht mehr viel Zeit , ab jetzt zählt jede Sekunde....
Nein , ernsthaft , was hast du da reingeschrieben ? 
Gruß
Darren


----------



## HanFred (17. April 2001)

*AW: Re*

_- Ui , da hast du aber nicht mehr viel Zeit , ab jetzt zählt jede Sekunde....
- Nein , ernsthaft , was hast du da reingeschrieben ? 
- Gruß
- Darren _

habt ihr den iq-test da auch gemacht? hatte "nur" 120, hätte aber besser sein sollen. *lmao*


----------



## HanFred (17. April 2001)

*AW: Schon mal den "Deathtest" gemacht? *schauder**

Mark your calendar or Palm V. You can expect to die on:


May 3, 2033 
at the age of 54 years old


....na immerhin. die medizin wird da auch noch fortschritte machen


----------



## Broeckchen (17. April 2001)

_- http://test3.thespark.com/gendertest
- 
- der findet heraus, ob ihr männlich oder weiblich seid.
- ganz lustig, und meistens richtig.
- man muß zwar an manchen stellen schon ganz gut englisch können (notfalls schnell im lexikon nachschlagen), aber einige fragen sind echt cool.
- 
- ich bin jedenfalls männlich, da war er sich zu 86% sicher. hätte ich nicht unbedingt mit gerechnet...
- und ihr? _

*lol*

80% weiblich... muss ich jetzt Komplexe haben? Naja, ich habe immerhin gesagt "man hat immer die Wahl" und es gibt kein Schicksal. Was sagt das über mein Testergebnis aus? *g*


----------



## ndl (17. April 2001)

*AW: [hehe]*

_-  
- - hm, ich sterbe vorraussichtlich am 16. oktober dieses jahr an suizid?
- - mensch da bin ich gerade mal 16?
- - 
- - ich mach mir sorgen, 
- 
- das solltest du auch.....ein tip : für nur 5000,-Euro kann ich dich aus dieser gefahr retten......soviel kostet ein mord unter freunden....*g* ich würde einfach dafür sorgen das du am 16.oktober  schon die radieschen von unten beguckst....somit brauchst du dir dann keine sorgen mehr machen 
- [/zynismus]
- ich bin nebenbei gesagt auch ein 86% ...aber leider hatte die seite einen fehler...so weiß ich nicht was ich 86%-ig bin...*g*
- 
- und beim todestest hab ich nicht mehr lange.....22, april...todesursache contagious disease 47 % 
- homicide 33 %
- cancer 12 %
- sucide 5 %
- 
- in diesem sinne noch eine schöne woche 
-  _

*lol*

du bringst dich wenigstens nicht selbst um.
hm, hoffentlich bekomm ich krebs.


----------



## ndl (17. April 2001)

*AW: [hehe] [nachtrag] [o.k.]*

_- - und beim todestest hab ich nicht mehr lange.....22, april 2001  ...todesursache contagious disease 47 % 
- - homicide 33 %
- - cancer 12 %
- - sucide 5 %
- - 
- - in diesem sinne noch eine schöne woche 
- -  
- da fällt mir ein ...du hast ja erst am 16.oktober termin! da muss ich mich aber ranhalten......gib mal schnell deine adresse....ich schick dir dann ne rechnung....eine woche ist nicht viel zeit... *ggg*
-  _

nein, ich hoffe ich bekomme krebs *ggg*


----------



## ndl (17. April 2001)

*AW: Re*

_- Ui , da hast du aber nicht mehr viel Zeit , ab jetzt zählt jede Sekunde....
- Nein , ernsthaft , was hast du da reingeschrieben ? 
- Gruß
- Darren _

u.a. fragten die da ob ich koRn höre, ich öfters leute auf der straße komisch anquatsche, ...

tja ich werd meine zeit nützen, aber mit was?

was wenn ich mich mit drogen vollstopfe? dann kann ich mich nicht mehr selbst umbringen, oder ich lass mir einen tumor einpflanzen ... *zynischwerd*


----------



## Ankiboy (17. April 2001)

*@Broeckchen*

Ist doch immer wieder schön, wenn Jungs ihre feminine Seite wiederentdecken  (wer ist jetzt hier die Holde Maid)


----------



## Broeckchen (17. April 2001)

*AW: @Broeckchen*

_- Ist doch immer wieder schön, wenn Jungs ihre feminine Seite wiederentdecken  (wer ist jetzt hier die Holde Maid) _

Oh edler Ritter!
Rettet mich aus den Fängen meines eigenen Selbst. Ich halte mich für einen Mann und bin doch tief in mir drin ein Vollblut-Weib (naja, nicht ganz Vollblut aber 80% *g*).
Gruß vom
holden Broecklein


----------



## Jorge (17. April 2001)

*schon wieder so ein d'amliches frauenzimmer rettn? na...von irgendwas muss man ja leben.... *

_- - Ist doch immer wieder schön, wenn Jungs ihre feminine Seite wiederentdecken  (wer ist jetzt hier die Holde Maid) 
- 
- Oh edler Ritter!
- Rettet mich aus den Fängen meines eigenen Selbst. Ich halte mich für einen Mann und bin doch tief in mir drin ein Vollblut-Weib (naja, nicht ganz Vollblut aber 80% *g*).
- Gruß vom
- holden Broecklein _

Holde Maid! 
Haltet aus, Sir Robin ist schon auf dem Wege euch zu retten! *g*
Sollte euch der edle Sir Robin jedoch nicht zusagen, so könnt ihr immer noch den Ritterverleih anrufen und euch euren Traum-Ritter-Retter nach dem skip-system zusammenstellen lassen....
Mit edler Geste
Lord Jorge [Vereinigung plündernder und brandschatzender Ritter der Kokosnus VpbRk........neuerdings in SEB umbennant...Seuche eurer Brüste]


----------



## Ankiboy (17. April 2001)

*AW: @Broeckchen*

_- Oh edler Ritter!
- Rettet mich aus den Fängen meines eigenen Selbst. Ich halte mich für einen Mann und bin doch tief in mir drin ein Vollblut-Weib (naja, nicht ganz Vollblut aber 80% *g*).
- Gruß vom
- holden Broecklein _

Oh holde Maid! Ich beherrsche leider den Exorzismus nicht! Doch wenn ich zu retten euch vermag, ich werd mein möglichs`t tun um euch von eurem Leiden zu erlösen. Teilt mir nur mit, wie diese Hilfe aussehen würd!

Gruß vom edlen Anki!


----------



## Broeckchen (17. April 2001)

*@Ankiboy, Sir Jorge und dem interessiertem Rest*

Offizielle Erklärung eines aufgesuchten Gynäkologen:

nach einer Untersuchung, welche sich allein auf den körperlichen Zustand des/der Patienten/in bezog, konnte ein klares Ergebnis gewonnen werden. Er ist definitv ein männliches Wesen. Da er aber an keinen offensichtlichen Krankheiten, Herpes Genitalis, Syphilis, Tripper u.a. leidet, sondern sich vielmehr seit einigen Stunden mit ernstzunehmenden Problemen betreffend seiner sexuellen Selbstfindung zu beschäftigen scheint (er macht einen verstörten Eindruck und ist auf kommunikativer Basis nicht zu erreichen) habe ich ihn an die Psychiatrische Klinik Dülmen überwiesen. Laut meinen letzten Informationen beschäftigt er sich dort mit ein paar Tests. Der letzte Stand der Dinge: er findet großen Gefallen an Bier, verfügt über ein grenzenloses Potenzial an Faulheit, erzählt pausenlos frauenfeindliche Witze und weigert sich wehement seinen Jogginganzug auszuziehen. Aufgrund dieser Verhaltensweisen möchte ich ein vorschnelles Urteil abgeben. Er scheint weder schwul noch an einer Geschlechtsumwandlung interessiert zu sein. Der Patient widmet sich vielmehr dem pornographischen Material der hauseigenen Samenbank...


----------



## jayjay (17. April 2001)

*AW: @Ankiboy, Sir Jorge und dem interessiertem Rest*

_- Offizielle Erklärung eines aufgesuchten Gynäkologen:
- 
- nach einer Untersuchung, welche sich allein auf den körperlichen Zustand des/der Patienten/in bezog, konnte ein klares Ergebnis gewonnen werden. Er ist definitv ein männliches Wesen. Da er aber an keinen offensichtlichen Krankheiten, Herpes Genitalis, Syphilis, Tripper u.a. leidet, sondern sich vielmehr seit einigen Stunden mit ernstzunehmenden Problemen betreffend seiner sexuellen Selbstfindung zu beschäftigen scheint (er macht einen verstörten Eindruck und ist auf kommunikativer Basis nicht zu erreichen) habe ich ihn an die Psychiatrische Klinik Dülmen überwiesen. Laut meinen letzten Informationen beschäftigt er sich dort mit ein paar Tests. Der letzte Stand der Dinge: er findet großen Gefallen an Bier, verfügt über ein grenzenloses Potenzial an Faulheit, erzählt pausenlos frauenfeindliche Witze und weigert sich wehement seinen Jogginganzug auszuziehen. Aufgrund dieser Verhaltensweisen möchte ich ein vorschnelles Urteil abgeben. Er scheint weder schwul noch an einer Geschlechtsumwandlung interessiert zu sein. Der Patient widmet sich vielmehr dem pornographischen Material der hauseigenen Samenbank... _

das ist ja schrecklich...
dann doch lieber weiblich


----------



## jayjay (17. April 2001)

*AW: Schon mal den "Deathtest" gemacht? *schauder**

- Mark your calendar or Palm V. You can expect to die on:
- 
- 
- April 27, 2001 
- at the age of 19 years old. 
- 
- *schrei* Na dankeschön! Direkt nach meinem Abi. Na hurra! Ich darf mich hiermit von ihnen verabschieden... machts gut und vergeßt mich nicht!  
- 
-  [/i]

wir können ja hier im Forum einen Countdown starten...
*g*
noch 10 Tage...


----------



## Joker (17. April 2001)

_- - - Diese Drecksäcke behaupten , dass ich mit 86% Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Frau bin , grrrrr......
- - - Aber der Test ist lustig "In a certain light nuclear war would be exciting" - hehe .
- - - Gruß
- - - Darren 
- - 
- - hehe die frage war geil.
- - 
- - bin übrigens auch zu 86% männlich. komisch, entscheidet der vielleicht per zufall? anhand des datums? an der uhrzeit? ... 
- 
- 
- *handheb*
- hab auch 86% männlich
- 
-  _

muhahaha wie so viele zu vor bin ich auch zu 86% männlich *ggg* ich glaube der Test hat nur ein paar wenige Zahlen zur Verfügung


----------



## Fetteratte (17. April 2001)

*AW: Schon mal den "Deathtest" gemacht? *schauder**

_- 
- 
- April 27, 2001 
- at the age of 19 years old. 
- 
- *schrei* Na dankeschön! Direkt nach meinem Abi. Na hurra! Ich darf mich hiermit von ihnen verabschieden... machts gut und vergeßt mich nicht!  
- 
-  _


Neeeeeiiiin!!! Nicht meine kleine Anki! Hmm, am 27. ist doch die Abiparty......ich werde auf dich aufpassen! So! Ich soll ja immerhin 77 werden. 

cu,
Fetteratte


----------



## Ankiboy (17. April 2001)

*AW: Schon mal den "Deathtest" gemacht? *schauder**

*argh* du bist echt ein netter mensch! immer freundlich und hilfsbereit!...


----------



## Ankiboy (17. April 2001)

*AW: Schon mal den "Deathtest" gemacht? *schauder**

_- - 

- 
- Neeeeeiiiin!!! Nicht meine kleine Anki! Hmm, am 27. ist doch die Abiparty......ich werde auf dich aufpassen! So! Ich soll ja immerhin 77 werden. 
- 
- cu,
- Fetteratte
-  _

Das ist lieb, immer nett auf mich aufpassen. nicht, daß ich doch mal mit irgendwem nach hause gehe... vertrag doch nichts zu trinken, zumindest nichts alkoholisches!


----------



## Scream3500 (17. April 2001)

*AW: Schon mal den "Deathtest" gemacht? *schauder**

- Mark your calendar or Palm V. You can expect to die on:
- 
- 
- April 27, 2001 
- at the age of 19 years old. 
- 
- *schrei* Na dankeschön! Direkt nach meinem Abi. Na hurra! Ich darf mich hiermit von ihnen verabschieden... machts gut und vergeßt mich nicht!  
- 
-  [/i]


*lol* Woran stirbst du denn? Du mußt ja alle Krankheiten dieser Welt haben *g*

Viel Glück beim Abi...


----------



## Ankiboy (17. April 2001)

*AW: Schon mal den "Deathtest" gemacht? *schauder**

_- 
- - Mark your calendar or Palm V. You can expect to die on:
- - 
- - 
- - April 27, 2001 
- - at the age of 19 years old. 
- - 
- - *schrei* Na dankeschön! Direkt nach meinem Abi. Na hurra! Ich darf mich hiermit von ihnen verabschieden... machts gut und vergeßt mich nicht!  
- - 
- -  
- 
- 
- *lol* Woran stirbst du denn? Du mußt ja alle Krankheiten dieser Welt haben *g*
- 
- Viel Glück beim Abi...
-  _


----------



## Ankiboy (17. April 2001)

*AW: Schon mal den "Deathtest" gemacht? *schauder**

Ich bin nicht krank. Haben gesagt, ich würde an einer Geistes-Krankheit sterben! Hurra! Ich bin irre...
Aber danke für die Glückwünsche, kann ich ehrlich gut gebrauchen *knuddel*

Gruß, Anki


----------



## Ankiboy (17. April 2001)

*AW: @Ankiboy, Sir Jorge und dem interessiertem Rest*

_- Offizielle Erklärung eines aufgesuchten Gynäkologen:
- 
- nach einer Untersuchung, welche sich allein auf den körperlichen Zustand des/der Patienten/in bezog, konnte ein klares Ergebnis gewonnen werden. Er ist definitv ein männliches Wesen. Da er aber an keinen offensichtlichen Krankheiten, Herpes Genitalis, Syphilis, Tripper u.a. leidet, sondern sich vielmehr seit einigen Stunden mit ernstzunehmenden Problemen betreffend seiner sexuellen Selbstfindung zu beschäftigen scheint (er macht einen verstörten Eindruck und ist auf kommunikativer Basis nicht zu erreichen) habe ich ihn an die Psychiatrische Klinik Dülmen überwiesen. Laut meinen letzten Informationen beschäftigt er sich dort mit ein paar Tests. Der letzte Stand der Dinge: er findet großen Gefallen an Bier, verfügt über ein grenzenloses Potenzial an Faulheit, erzählt pausenlos frauenfeindliche Witze und weigert sich wehement seinen Jogginganzug auszuziehen. Aufgrund dieser Verhaltensweisen möchte ich ein vorschnelles Urteil abgeben. Er scheint weder schwul noch an einer Geschlechtsumwandlung interessiert zu sein. Der Patient widmet sich vielmehr dem pornographischen Material der hauseigenen Samenbank... _


Kombiniere: Du bist also ein wichsender Perverser mit magelnder Hygiene der sich am liebsten besäuft und seine Freundin beleidigt? Achja, und  arbeitsfaul nicht zu vergessen. Ich bin so froh, dass ich ein Mädchen bin...


----------



## Broeckchen (18. April 2001)

*AW: @Ankiboy, Sir Jorge und dem interessiertem Rest*

_- - Offizielle Erklärung eines aufgesuchten Gynäkologen:
- - 
- - nach einer Untersuchung, welche sich allein auf den körperlichen Zustand des/der Patienten/in bezog, konnte ein klares Ergebnis gewonnen werden. Er ist definitv ein männliches Wesen. Da er aber an keinen offensichtlichen Krankheiten, Herpes Genitalis, Syphilis, Tripper u.a. leidet, sondern sich vielmehr seit einigen Stunden mit ernstzunehmenden Problemen betreffend seiner sexuellen Selbstfindung zu beschäftigen scheint (er macht einen verstörten Eindruck und ist auf kommunikativer Basis nicht zu erreichen) habe ich ihn an die Psychiatrische Klinik Dülmen überwiesen. Laut meinen letzten Informationen beschäftigt er sich dort mit ein paar Tests. Der letzte Stand der Dinge: er findet großen Gefallen an Bier, verfügt über ein grenzenloses Potenzial an Faulheit, erzählt pausenlos frauenfeindliche Witze und weigert sich wehement seinen Jogginganzug auszuziehen. Aufgrund dieser Verhaltensweisen möchte ich ein vorschnelles Urteil abgeben. Er scheint weder schwul noch an einer Geschlechtsumwandlung interessiert zu sein. Der Patient widmet sich vielmehr dem pornographischen Material der hauseigenen Samenbank... 
- 
- 
- Kombiniere: Du bist also ein wichsender Perverser mit magelnder Hygiene der sich am liebsten besäuft und seine Freundin beleidigt? Achja, und  arbeitsfaul nicht zu vergessen. Ich bin so froh, dass ich ein Mädchen bin...
-  _

ich bin sozusagen ein klassisches männliches wesen... nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## Jorge (18. April 2001)

*AW: @Ankiboy, Sir Jorge und dem interessiertem Rest - da gibts wohl keinen rest....versuch du mal in nem runden haus in die ecke zu pinkeln...oh..äh...sorry...kannste ja nicht....[hehe] ..........*fx**

_- - - Offizielle Erklärung eines aufgesuchten Gynäkologen:
- - - nach einer Untersuchung, welche sich allein auf den körperlichen Zustand des/der Patienten/in bezog, konnte ein klares Ergebnis gewonnen werden. Er ist definitv ein männliches Wesen. Da er aber an keinen offensichtlichen Krankheiten, Herpes Genitalis, Syphilis, Tripper u.a. leidet, sondern sich vielmehr seit einigen Stunden mit ernstzunehmenden Problemen betreffend seiner sexuellen Selbstfindung zu beschäftigen scheint (er macht einen verstörten Eindruck und ist auf kommunikativer Basis nicht zu erreichen) habe ich ihn an die Psychiatrische Klinik Dülmen überwiesen. Laut meinen letzten Informationen beschäftigt er sich dort mit ein paar Tests. Der letzte Stand der Dinge: er findet großen Gefallen an Bier, verfügt über ein grenzenloses Potenzial an Faulheit, erzählt pausenlos frauenfeindliche Witze und weigert sich wehement seinen Jogginganzug auszuziehen. Aufgrund dieser Verhaltensweisen möchte ich ein vorschnelles Urteil abgeben. Er scheint weder schwul noch an einer Geschlechtsumwandlung interessiert zu sein. Der Patient widmet sich vielmehr dem pornographischen Material der hauseigenen Samenbank... 
- - Kombiniere: Du bist also ein wichsender Perverser mit magelnder Hygiene der sich am liebsten besäuft und seine Freundin beleidigt? Achja, und  arbeitsfaul nicht zu vergessen. Ich bin so froh, dass ich ein Mädchen bin...
- 
- ich bin sozusagen ein klassisches männliches wesen... nicht mehr und nicht weniger  _

So würgt man also seine eigenen anfälle von schizophrener, multipler (nein, nicht sklerose) Transsexualität ab.....auch net schlecht....

Mom, da kommt grad Ernst vorbei....[lautes hufgetrappel].....
"Moin, Maid von und zu Broken Mind  und Moin auch ankiboy(girl)! 
Das der Delinquent oder besser das Delinquent (Bröckchen,-das ,Sing.)
nun scheinbar weder einen praktikablen weiblichen Einzeller geschweige einen Normalen männlichen Ein-einhalbzeller [ja @partheid muss sein] abgibt, bleibt nur eine logische schlussfolgerung : Bröckchen = Zwitter (zur not nachschlagen) 
Dies würde viel erklären......
Zur weiteren Vorgehensweise empfehle ich Buch Offenbarung, die passage mit den sieben zeichen der apokalypse.
Gehabt euch nun wohl!"
[mit lautem Hufgetrappel abtretend]
Tja, was soll man dazu sagen? *g*
am besten nur 

MFG
Jorge


----------



## Broeckchen (18. April 2001)

*AW: da gibts wohl keinen rest....versuch du mal in nem runden haus in die ecke zu pinkeln...oh..äh...sorry...kannste ja nicht....[hehe] ..........*fx**

_- 
- So würgt man also seine eigenen anfälle von schizophrener, multipler (nein, nicht sklerose) Transsexualität ab.....auch net schlecht....
- 
- Mom, da kommt grad Ernst vorbei....[lautes hufgetrappel].....
- "Moin, Maid von und zu Broken Mind  und Moin auch ankiboy(girl)! 
- Das der Delinquent oder besser das Delinquent (Bröckchen,-das ,Sing.)
- nun scheinbar weder einen praktikablen weiblichen Einzeller geschweige einen Normalen männlichen Ein-einhalbzeller [ja @partheid muss sein] abgibt, bleibt nur eine logische schlussfolgerung : Bröckchen = Zwitter (zur not nachschlagen) 
- Dies würde viel erklären......
- Zur weiteren Vorgehensweise empfehle ich Buch Offenbarung, die passage mit den sieben zeichen der apokalypse.
- Gehabt euch nun wohl!"
- [mit lautem Hufgetrappel abtretend]
- Tja, was soll man dazu sagen? *g*
- am besten nur 
- 
- MFG
- Jorge _

da sehne ich mir doch die unschuldigen zeiten herbei, in welchen man von seinem besten stück nicht mehr wusste, als dass es eine praktikable gießkanne ist...
dann könnte ich wieder in meiner lego-burg spielen, wüsste nicht wie man ins internet kommt und würde weder von verwirrenden englischsprachigen tests noch von fragwürdigen individuen noch fragwürdigerer herkunft drangsaliert werden. 
doch jetzt wurde ich wieder in das steinzeitalter meiner eigenen pubertät geschleudert, schlage mich mit pickeln, krächziger stimme, nervtötenden vorschriften von noch nervtötenderen eltern und einer verständnislosen freundin herum. na gut, wegen euch kann ich diese phase sexueller selbstfindung nochmal durchleben *grummel*. 
hoffentlich kommt der schwule nachbar nicht vorbei, ich bin doch jetzt so beeinflussbar...


----------



## All (18. April 2001)

*Wenn ich jetzt harald schmidt wäre.......*

_- da sehne ich mir doch die unschuldigen zeiten herbei, in welchen man von seinem besten stück nicht mehr wusste, als dass es eine praktikable gießkanne ist...
- dann könnte ich wieder in meiner lego-burg spielen, wüsste nicht wie man ins internet kommt und würde weder von verwirrenden englischsprachigen tests noch von fragwürdigen individuen noch fragwürdigerer herkunft drangsaliert werden. 
- doch jetzt wurde ich wieder in das steinzeitalter meiner eigenen pubertät geschleudert, schlage mich mit pickeln, krächziger stimme, nervtötenden vorschriften von noch nervtötenderen eltern und einer verständnislosen freundin herum. na gut, wegen euch kann ich diese phase sexueller selbstfindung nochmal durchleben *grummel*. 
- hoffentlich kommt der schwule nachbar nicht vorbei, ich bin doch jetzt so beeinflussbar...  _

......und so wie er jeden gag brauchen würde.......dann würde ich natürlich sagen: Keine angst: Holger Gehrman lass ich nicht aus dem Zwinger raus.(der wohnt doch in deiner nähe)
....da ich aber nicht zuerstgennanter sondern nur der hinter dem zwinger bin ....entfällt dies.....


----------



## Ankiboy (18. April 2001)

*AW: da gibts wohl keinen rest....versuch du mal in nem runden haus in die ecke zu pinkeln...oh..äh...sorry...kannste ja nicht....[hehe] ..........*fx**

_
- da sehne ich mir doch die unschuldigen zeiten herbei, in welchen man von seinem besten stück nicht mehr wusste, als dass es eine praktikable gießkanne ist...
- dann könnte ich wieder in meiner lego-burg spielen, wüsste nicht wie man ins internet kommt und würde weder von verwirrenden englischsprachigen tests noch von fragwürdigen individuen noch fragwürdigerer herkunft drangsaliert werden. 
- doch jetzt wurde ich wieder in das steinzeitalter meiner eigenen pubertät geschleudert, schlage mich mit pickeln, krächziger stimme, nervtötenden vorschriften von noch nervtötenderen eltern und einer verständnislosen freundin herum. na gut, wegen euch kann ich diese phase sexueller selbstfindung nochmal durchleben *grummel*. 
- hoffentlich kommt der schwule nachbar nicht vorbei, ich bin doch jetzt so beeinflussbar...  _

Wie süß! *knuddel* Beeinflußbar? hmm... da fällt mir doch bestimmt was ein


----------



## Broeckchen (18. April 2001)

**reknuddel**

_- 
- - 
- Wie süß! *knuddel* Beeinflußbar? hmm... da fällt mir doch bestimmt was ein 
-  _

es liegt an nun an dir. mach mich zu einem mann *g*


----------



## Ankiboy (18. April 2001)

*Your wish is my command*

_- - 

- es liegt an nun an dir. mach mich zu einem mann *g* _

Ich soll dich zum Mann machen? Hmm... deine Definition von Männern kenne ich ja nun. Mal sehen, was finde ich den gut an einem Mann: Er muß eine tiefe Stimme haben, groß sein (zumindest größer als ich, daß ist allerdings nicht besonders schwer), selbstbewußt (leicht ins arrogante)... aber bei diesen Dingen kann ich dir nicht helfen. Um dich im herkömmlichen Sinne zum Mann zu machen, müßte ich ja mit dir... na du weißt schon... ach, ich kann es nicht sagen... das ist zu peinlich... na gut, ich sags: Wettsaufen veranstalten


----------



## Broeckchen (18. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- - - 
- 
- - es liegt an nun an dir. mach mich zu einem mann *g* 
- 
- Ich soll dich zum Mann machen? Hmm... deine Definition von Männern kenne ich ja nun. Mal sehen, was finde ich den gut an einem Mann: Er muß eine tiefe Stimme haben, groß sein (zumindest größer als ich, daß ist allerdings nicht besonders schwer), selbstbewußt (leicht ins arrogante)... aber bei diesen Dingen kann ich dir nicht helfen. Um dich im herkömmlichen Sinne zum Mann zu machen, müßte ich ja mit dir... na du weißt schon... ach, ich kann es nicht sagen... das ist zu peinlich... na gut, ich sags: Wettsaufen veranstalten  _

juhu, wettsaufen! du forderst mich heraus, also bestimme ich die Waffen... hmmm...wie wär's mit Tequila auf einem Community-Treffen?


----------



## Ankiboy (18. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- - - - 
- juhu, wettsaufen! du forderst mich heraus, also bestimme ich die Waffen... hmmm...wie wär's mit Tequila auf einem Community-Treffen?  _

hmm... erstens muß ich gestehen, noch nie Tequilla getrunken zu haben und zweitens: Community-Treffen? Wie klappt denn sowas? Und wo zum Teufel würdet ihr euch dann treffen wollen?
Können wir uns nicht auf Sauren einigen? *bettel* (nie vergessen: Der Frauen-gegenüber-nachsichtig-sein-Bonus!)


----------



## Broeckchen (18. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- - - - - 
- - juhu, wettsaufen! du forderst mich heraus, also bestimme ich die Waffen... hmmm...wie wär's mit Tequila auf einem Community-Treffen?  
- 
- hmm... erstens muß ich gestehen, noch nie Tequilla getrunken zu haben und zweitens: Community-Treffen? Wie klappt denn sowas? Und wo zum Teufel würdet ihr euch dann treffen wollen?
- Können wir uns nicht auf Sauren einigen? *bettel* (nie vergessen: Der Frauen-gegenüber-nachsichtig-sein-Bonus!) 
-  _

Sauren??? Jetzt willst du mich schon wieder in den Fluch meiner, eigentlich durchgestandenen, Pubertät zurückwerfen? Nee, bitte nicht so'n Gewäsch ... 

a propos trinken: geh mal auf 
www.saufcouch.de
das sind zwar nur kumpels von mir (ich bin also nicht dabei) aber eine witzige homepage 

PS: das mit dem Community-Treffen war nur eine fixe Idee, ich glaube nicht, dass es so etwas schon mal gab, bzw. in näherer Zukunft geben wird.


----------



## Fetteratte (18. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- - - - 
- - 
- - - es liegt an nun an dir. mach mich zu einem mann *g* 
- - 
- - Ich soll dich zum Mann machen? Hmm... deine Definition von Männern kenne ich ja nun. Mal sehen, was finde ich den gut an einem Mann: Er muß eine tiefe Stimme haben, groß sein (zumindest größer als ich, daß ist allerdings nicht besonders schwer), selbstbewußt (leicht ins arrogante)... aber bei diesen Dingen kann ich dir nicht helfen. Um dich im herkömmlichen Sinne zum Mann zu machen, müßte ich ja mit dir... na du weißt schon... ach, ich kann es nicht sagen... das ist zu peinlich... na gut, ich sags: Wettsaufen veranstalten  
- 
- juhu, wettsaufen! du forderst mich heraus, also bestimme ich die Waffen... hmmm...wie wär's mit Tequila auf einem Community-Treffen?  _


*gg* Ich hätte Sambuca gewählt (Uahh nicht hauen, Anki...*feix*)

cu,
Fetteratte


----------



## Ankiboy (18. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- Sauren??? Jetzt willst du mich schon wieder in den Fluch meiner, eigentlich durchgestandenen, Pubertät zurückwerfen? Nee, bitte nicht so'n Gewäsch ... 
- 
- a propos trinken: geh mal auf 
- www.saufcouch.de
- das sind zwar nur kumpels von mir (ich bin also nicht dabei) aber eine witzige homepage 
- 
- PS: das mit dem Community-Treffen war nur eine fixe Idee, ich glaube nicht, dass es so etwas schon mal gab, bzw. in näherer Zukunft geben wird. _


Du hast ja nur angst, daß ich gewinne und dich bloßstelle! tja, ist wohl besser so für dich! Mir bist du nämlich nich gewachsen (billige Provukation!) Und wiedereinmal geht die Frauenwelt als Sieger hervor und es ist noch immer nicht sicher, ob du nun ein waschechter Kerl bist... Doch das erfahren sie in der nächsten Folge von...


----------



## Ankiboy (18. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- - - - - 
- *gg* Ich hätte Sambuca gewählt (Uahh nicht hauen, Anki...*feix*)
- 
- cu,
- Fetteratte
-  _

Eines Tages werdet auch ihr Hühner mich mit der Sambucca-Story in Ruhe lassen... Dabei ward ihr alle gar nicht dabei! Außerdem hast du dich noch wie wirklich besoffen, du bist doch nur ein Mitläufer, eine Wanderratte sozusagen...


----------



## Chris_80100 (19. April 2001)

also...
hi erstmal!

der gender test ist sich bei mir 86% sicher, dass ich w bin....
was kann ich den bitte dafuer, wenn ich mein schlafzimmer lieber in blau habe, als weiss???*g*


und bei dem death test hat es mich fast umgehauen:

totestag:
November 24, 2071
damit waere ich dann 87 jahre alt...
'ich will aber nicht so lange leben!!!!'

meine wahrscheinlichen totesursachen:
Heart Attack (18
Cancer (14
Alcoholism (13
Alien Abduction (8
Horrible Accident (7
Contagious Disease (7
Drowning (5



naja, aber dennoch gefaellt mir der totestest besser als der gendertest *g*

machts gut
mfg
chris


----------



## Broeckchen (19. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- - 
- 
- Du hast ja nur angst, daß ich gewinne und dich bloßstelle! tja, ist wohl besser so für dich! Mir bist du nämlich nich gewachsen (billige Provukation!) Und wiedereinmal geht die Frauenwelt als Sieger hervor und es ist noch immer nicht sicher, ob du nun ein waschechter Kerl bist... Doch das erfahren sie in der nächsten Folge von... 
-  _

ich soll meine männlichkeit mit einer flasche sauren beweisen? *lol* das ist mir mal ein schöner widerspruch ... aber sambuca ist auch nicht das höchste der gefühle, wie wäre es mit whisky oder schlichtweg bier?

wenigstens habe ich noch ein paar jahre um meine männlichkeit zu beweisen. laut death-test werde ich nämlich 74 und sterbe wahrscheinlich an krebs... ich denke aber mal, dass die herren forscher diese krankheit bis 2053 aus der welt geschafft haben . allerdings wird es für mich laut sex-test nur sieben verbleibende weibliche exemplare geben, um diese von meiner "männlichkeit" zu überzeugen... da hatte ich mir für die zukunft doch ein bischen mehr abwechslung erhofft *g*

gruß
broeckchen


----------



## Neutron2001 (19. April 2001)

Ich schätze, dass mich der Test nicht betreffen kann, da ich fester Bestandteil der Materie bin. Zu dem bin ich ein Neutron und daher neutral.


----------



## Ankiboy (19. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- - - - ich soll meine männlichkeit mit einer flasche sauren beweisen? *lol* das ist mir mal ein schöner widerspruch ... aber sambuca ist auch nicht das höchste der gefühle, wie wäre es mit whisky oder schlichtweg bier?
- 
- wenigstens habe ich noch ein paar jahre um meine männlichkeit zu beweisen. laut death-test werde ich nämlich 74 und sterbe wahrscheinlich an krebs... ich denke aber mal, dass die herren forscher diese krankheit bis 2053 aus der welt geschafft haben . allerdings wird es für mich laut sex-test nur sieben verbleibende weibliche exemplare geben, um diese von meiner "männlichkeit" zu überzeugen... da hatte ich mir für die zukunft doch ein bischen mehr abwechslung erhofft *g*
- 
- gruß
- broeckchen
-  _

Haha, ich habe noch mit 10 Leuten Sex. Erschreckender Weise soll ne Frau dabei sein *schrei* Wie kannst du mich denn nun von deiner Männlichkeit überzeugen?


----------



## Broeckchen (19. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- 
- Haha, ich habe noch mit 10 Leuten Sex. Erschreckender Weise soll ne Frau dabei sein *schrei* Wie kannst du mich denn nun von deiner Männlichkeit überzeugen?
- 
-  _

*seufz* ist wirklich schwierig... leider kann ich dir nur einen photo-beweis geben: http://www.planetdragon.de/chattergalerie/

jetzt habe ich dir natürlich wieder anlass gegeben, ordentlich zynisch zu werden, was? 

...wobei mir einfällt, dass du auch keinerlei beweise für deine weiblichkeit hast. und das sex-test-ergebnis, sowie dein nick können verwirrend sein (ich meine allerdings mal von der nickname-hintergrund-geschichte gelesen zu haben) *g*... nun wird es zeit, es deiner freundin gleichzutun und ein photo bei playmate einzureichen, oder?

gruß
broeckchen


----------



## Broeckchen (19. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- 
- Haha, ich habe noch mit 10 Leuten Sex. Erschreckender Weise soll ne Frau dabei sein *schrei* Wie kannst du mich denn nun von deiner Männlichkeit überzeugen?
- 
-  _

*seufz* ist wirklich schwierig... leider kann ich dir nur einen photo-beweis geben: http://www.planetdragon.de/chattergalerie/

jetzt habe ich dir natürlich wieder anlass gegeben, ordentlich zynisch zu werden, was? 

...wobei mir einfällt, dass du auch keinerlei beweise für deine weiblichkeit hast. und das sex-test-ergebnis, sowie dein nick können verwirrend sein (ich meine allerdings mal von der nickname-hintergrund-geschichte gelesen zu haben) *g*... nun wird es zeit, es deiner freundin gleichzutun und ein photo bei playmate einzureichen, oder?

gruß
broeckchen


----------



## Broeckchen (19. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- 
- Haha, ich habe noch mit 10 Leuten Sex. Erschreckender Weise soll ne Frau dabei sein *schrei* Wie kannst du mich denn nun von deiner Männlichkeit überzeugen?
- 
-  _

*seufz* ist wirklich schwierig... leider habe ich nur diesen photo-beweis:

      http://www.planetdragon.de/chattergalerie/

jetzt habe ich dir natürlich wieder anlass gegeben, ordentlich zynisch zu werden, was? 

...wobei mir einfällt, dass du auch keinerlei beweise für deine weiblichkeit hast. und das sex-test-ergebnis, sowie dein nick können verwirrend sein (ich meine allerdings mal von der nickname-hintergrund-geschichte gelesen zu haben) *g*... nun wird es zeit, es deiner freundin gleichzutun und ein photo bei playmate einzureichen, oder?

gruß
broeckchen


----------



## Broeckchen (19. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- - 
- - Haha, ich habe noch mit 10 Leuten Sex. Erschreckender Weise soll ne Frau dabei sein *schrei* Wie kannst du mich denn nun von deiner Männlichkeit überzeugen?
- - 
- -  
- 
- *seufz* ist wirklich schwierig... leider habe ich nur diesen photo-beweis:
- 
-       http://www.planetdragon.de/chattergalerie/
- 
- jetzt habe ich dir natürlich wieder anlass gegeben, ordentlich zynisch zu werden, was? 
- 
- ...wobei mir einfällt, dass du auch keinerlei beweise für deine weiblichkeit hast. und das sex-test-ergebnis, sowie dein nick können verwirrend sein (ich meine allerdings mal von der nickname-hintergrund-geschichte gelesen zu haben) *g*... nun wird es zeit, es deiner freundin gleichzutun und ein photo bei playmate einzureichen, oder?
- 
- gruß
- broeckchen _

ach du scheiße... wie habe ich es denn geschafft gleich dreimal den gleichen beitrag zu posten??? das ist wahrscheinlich spammer-rekord...


----------



## Ankiboy (19. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- *seufz* ist wirklich schwierig... leider kann ich dir nur einen photo-beweis geben: http://www.planetdragon.de/chattergalerie/
- 
- jetzt habe ich dir natürlich wieder anlass gegeben, ordentlich zynisch zu werden, was? 
- 
- ...wobei mir einfällt, dass du auch keinerlei beweise für deine weiblichkeit hast. und das sex-test-ergebnis, sowie dein nick können verwirrend sein (ich meine allerdings mal von der nickname-hintergrund-geschichte gelesen zu haben) *g*... nun wird es zeit, es deiner freundin gleichzutun und ein photo bei playmate einzureichen, oder?
- 
- gruß
- broeckchen _

Ich? Zynisch? NEIN! 
Also erstens steht meine Weiblichkeit hier gar nicht zur Debatte, die Zeiten sind goot sei Dank vorbei, und zweitens: Bild für die Chattergalerie ist bereits in Arbeit, muß ich nur noch von ner Freundin gemailt werden! Allerdings fühle ich mich nicht allzu versucht, mein Foto preiszugeben um einen häufen gemeiner Beleidigungen einzuheimsen! Und du, du Schufft, willst ja auch nur über mich spotten. Gestehe!
P.S. Dein Foto/die Zeichnung kenn ich schon. Die Gallerie war das erste, was "meine Freundin" mir gezeigt hat! *bäh*


----------



## Broeckchen (19. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- - *
- Ich? Zynisch? NEIN! 
- Also erstens steht meine Weiblichkeit hier gar nicht zur Debatte, die Zeiten sind goot sei Dank vorbei, und zweitens: Bild für die Chattergalerie ist bereits in Arbeit, muß ich nur noch von ner Freundin gemailt werden! Allerdings fühle ich mich nicht allzu versucht, mein Foto preiszugeben um einen häufen gemeiner Beleidigungen einzuheimsen! Und du, du Schufft, willst ja auch nur über mich spotten. Gestehe!
- P.S. Dein Foto/die Zeichnung kenn ich schon. Die Gallerie war das erste, was "meine Freundin" mir gezeigt hat! *bäh* 
-  _

*bäh*? *g* die zeichnung war doch nur ein platzhalter, junge dame. 
ausserdem, wurde in der chattergalerie jemals gespottet?!? selbst wenn; ein hauch von selbstironie kann verlangt werden


----------



## Ankiboy (19. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

Aber, aber, junger Mann! Ich mag mich eigentlich und bin nicht darauf aus das ändern zu lassen. Kann Kritik nicht gut ertragen! Und das du möchtest, daß ich an mir selbst Kritik über, finde ich sehr seltsam. Eigentlich hassen es Jungs doch, wenn Mädchen ankommen mit: Ich bin so fett, ich bin so häßlich, du hast was besseres verdient als mich, du findest ... viel hübscher als mich, ich kann das doch nicht anziehen, dann sieht man doch meine fetten Beine so, bla,bla
Du bist wohl doch kein Junge, wie?


----------



## Broeckchen (19. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- Aber, aber, junger Mann! Ich mag mich eigentlich und bin nicht darauf aus das ändern zu lassen. Kann Kritik nicht gut ertragen! Und das du möchtest, daß ich an mir selbst Kritik über, finde ich sehr seltsam. Eigentlich hassen es Jungs doch, wenn Mädchen ankommen mit: Ich bin so fett, ich bin so häßlich, du hast was besseres verdient als mich, du findest ... viel hübscher als mich, ich kann das doch nicht anziehen, dann sieht man doch meine fetten Beine so, bla,bla
- Du bist wohl doch kein Junge, wie?
-  _

*grmpf* der server nimmt sich heute aber viele time-outs...

***öhm, wie meintest du das? würde dir es tatsächlich was ausmachen, wenn jemand eine negative bemerkung bezüglich einem photo von dir macht? jemand den du noch nie gesehen hast? also, ich finde es eher witzig, wenn sich welche über meine zeichnung oder das photo kaputtlachen... mehr wollte ich eigentlich nicht mit meinem vorherigen beitrag aussagen.


----------



## Pagan (19. April 2001)

tja was soll ich dazu sagen ich bin genau in der mitte 50/50
tststs


Pagan


----------



## Ankiboy (19. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- *grmpf* der server nimmt sich heute aber viele time-outs...
- 
- ***öhm, wie meintest du das? würde dir es tatsächlich was ausmachen, wenn jemand eine negative bemerkung bezüglich einem photo von dir macht? jemand den du noch nie gesehen hast? also, ich finde es eher witzig, wenn sich welche über meine zeichnung oder das photo kaputtlachen... mehr wollte ich eigentlich nicht mit meinem vorherigen beitrag aussagen.
-  _

Hab ja schon gesagt: Das Foto ist in Arbeit! Dann kannst du dich ja immer noch drüber auslassen. Ein wenig Geduld...


----------



## Broeckchen (20. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- - *grmpf* der server nimmt sich heute aber viele time-outs...
- - 
- - ***öhm, wie meintest du das? würde dir es tatsächlich was ausmachen, wenn jemand eine negative bemerkung bezüglich einem photo von dir macht? jemand den du noch nie gesehen hast? also, ich finde es eher witzig, wenn sich welche über meine zeichnung oder das photo kaputtlachen... mehr wollte ich eigentlich nicht mit meinem vorherigen beitrag aussagen.
- -  
- 
- Hab ja schon gesagt: Das Foto ist in Arbeit! Dann kannst du dich ja immer noch drüber auslassen. Ein wenig Geduld... 
-  _

*böswilliggrinsenddiehändereib*


----------



## Ankiboy (20. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_*böswilliggrinsenddiehändereib*  _

So, die L2 Klausur wäre nun auch hintermich gebracht, zwar mehr schlacht als recht, aber was soll`s? Ab nächsten Freitag um 17:00 bin ich endlich frei (5 Monate Ferien, HURRA!), dann widme ich mich den Fotos, versprochen. Dann werd ich nur noch so wenig Blut im Alkohol haben, da kannst du lästern so viel du magst. Mich wird`s dann erst mal nicht mehr jucken... 
Jetzt geh ich lange schlafen, um morgen erneut mit dem lernen zu beginnen *seufts*


----------



## Broeckchen (20. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- *böswilliggrinsenddiehändereib*  
- 
- So, die L2 Klausur wäre nun auch hintermich gebracht, zwar mehr schlacht als recht, aber was soll`s? Ab nächsten Freitag um 17:00 bin ich endlich frei (5 Monate Ferien, HURRA!), dann widme ich mich den Fotos, versprochen. Dann werd ich nur noch so wenig Blut im Alkohol haben, da kannst du lästern so viel du magst. Mich wird`s dann erst mal nicht mehr jucken... 
- Jetzt geh ich lange schlafen, um morgen erneut mit dem lernen zu beginnen *seufts* 
- 
-  _

ach ja, viel glück beim abi... zum glück habe ich nicht diesen prüfungsstress, so wie letztes jahr. aber an sich hat man immer nur so viel stress, wie man sich selber macht .


----------



## Ankiboy (20. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- 
- ach ja, viel glück beim abi... zum glück habe ich nicht diesen prüfungsstress, so wie letztes jahr. aber an sich hat man immer nur so viel stress, wie man sich selber macht .  _

Danke schön!! (ein wenig spät, nech?)
Wenn ich mir keinen Streß mache, werde ich noch schlechter! Hab eh schon viel zu wenig dafür gemacht *schäm* Aber egal! Ich pack das schon! Sind ja nur noch 2 Klausuren...


----------



## Broeckchen (20. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- - 
- - ach ja, viel glück beim abi... zum glück habe ich nicht diesen prüfungsstress, so wie letztes jahr. aber an sich hat man immer nur so viel stress, wie man sich selber macht .  
- 
- Danke schön!! (ein wenig spät, nech?)
- Wenn ich mir keinen Streß mache, werde ich noch schlechter! Hab eh schon viel zu wenig dafür gemacht *schäm* Aber egal! Ich pack das schon! Sind ja nur noch 2 Klausuren... 
-  _

ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass du im moment schon klausuren schreibst. in nrw sind nämlich ferien. müsst ihr in niedersachsen schon wieder in die schule oder nur die armen abiturienten?


----------



## Ankiboy (20. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_
- ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass du im moment schon klausuren schreibst. in nrw sind nämlich ferien. müsst ihr in niedersachsen schon wieder in die schule oder nur die armen abiturienten? _

Also, hier in Niedersachsen müssen die armen Schüler seit Mittwoch wieder in die Schule. Wir armen Abiturienten müssen lediglich innerhalb einer Woche die Klausuren schreiben, die stärker gewichtet werden als 13 Jahre Schule *grummel* Und dann hängen wie Monate lang zu Hause rum... und zu allem Überfluß haben wir auch noch Dezernentenabitur *heul* Hast du ne tolle Idee, was ich unbedingt nach dem Abi machen sollte, bevor ich mit dem Studium beginne?


----------



## Broeckchen (20. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- 
- - ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass du im moment schon klausuren schreibst. in nrw sind nämlich ferien. müsst ihr in niedersachsen schon wieder in die schule oder nur die armen abiturienten? 
- 
- Also, hier in Niedersachsen müssen die armen Schüler seit Mittwoch wieder in die Schule. Wir armen Abiturienten müssen lediglich innerhalb einer Woche die Klausuren schreiben, die stärker gewichtet werden als 13 Jahre Schule *grummel* Und dann hängen wie Monate lang zu Hause rum... und zu allem Überfluß haben wir auch noch Dezernentenabitur *heul* Hast du ne tolle Idee, was ich unbedingt nach dem Abi machen sollte, bevor ich mit dem Studium beginne?
-  _

wettsaufen, photos machen, ausschlafen, meine postings beantworten, computerspielen, urlaub...

na ja, und vielleicht ein dreimonatiges praktikum, was in irgendeiner hinsicht mit deinem angestrebten studium zu tun hat. jedenfalls mach ich das gerade (noch 5 arbeitstage) und lege mich dann im mai noch ne runde aufs ohr um dann ab juni als zivi das städtische krankenhaus unsicher zu machen .

da fällt mir ein: zivi = männlich... ist das nu endlich ein beweis?


----------



## Ankiboy (20. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_-  wettsaufen, photos machen, ausschlafen, meine postings beantworten, computerspielen, urlaub...
- 
- na ja, und vielleicht ein dreimonatiges praktikum, was in irgendeiner hinsicht mit deinem angestrebten studium zu tun hat. jedenfalls mach ich das gerade (noch 5 arbeitstage) und lege mich dann im mai noch ne runde aufs ohr um dann ab juni als zivi das städtische krankenhaus unsicher zu machen .
- 
- da fällt mir ein: zivi = männlich... ist das nu endlich ein beweis?
-  _

Ach, Zivis haben doch alle lange Haare... Und es gibt auch Mädchen, die ein soziales Jahr machen. 
Auf deine Postings antworten? mach ich doch eh meistens...
Was machste denn für ein Praktikum bzw. was willste denn studieren?
Ach, und Warnung:Hab mir deine ICQ nummer in die Liste geholt, werd dich bald mal terrorisieren! Hihi!


----------



## Broeckchen (20. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- -  wettsaufen, photos machen, ausschlafen, meine postings beantworten, computerspielen, urlaub...
- - 
- - na ja, und vielleicht ein dreimonatiges praktikum, was in irgendeiner hinsicht mit deinem angestrebten studium zu tun hat. jedenfalls mach ich das gerade (noch 5 arbeitstage) und lege mich dann im mai noch ne runde aufs ohr um dann ab juni als zivi das städtische krankenhaus unsicher zu machen .
- - 
- - da fällt mir ein: zivi = männlich... ist das nu endlich ein beweis?
- -  
- 
- Ach, Zivis haben doch alle lange Haare... Und es gibt auch Mädchen, die ein soziales Jahr machen. 
- Auf deine Postings antworten? mach ich doch eh meistens...
- Was machste denn für ein Praktikum bzw. was willste denn studieren?
- Ach, und Warnung:Hab mir deine ICQ nummer in die Liste geholt, werd dich bald mal terrorisieren! Hihi! 
_

*g* hätte ich die icq-spalte im organizer doch nicht auf "alle" stellen sollen, was? studieren...hm...was könnte ein zwitter wie ich studieren ? vielleicht irgendwas mit genetik, damit ich dieses fehlverhalten der chromosomen in die wege leiten kann... aber es könnte sein, dass es auf medienwissenschaften rausläuft, es sei denn, mein jetziger arbeitgeber wäre an einer weiterbeschäftigung interessiert. naja, man wird sehen

ps: ich weiss nicht, warum meine icq immer auf online steht. aber die bezieht sich auf meinen privatrechner und den benutze ich erst ab mai wieder unterhalb der woche. im moment bin ich nur über die standleitung meines arbeitgebers im netz. huch mein chef *duck*


----------



## Ankiboy (20. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- *g* hätte ich die icq-spalte im organizer doch nicht auf "alle" stellen sollen, was? studieren...hm...was könnte ein zwitter wie ich studieren ? vielleicht irgendwas mit genetik, damit ich dieses fehlverhalten der chromosomen in die wege leiten kann... aber es könnte sein, dass es auf medienwissenschaften rausläuft, es sei denn, mein jetziger arbeitgeber wäre an einer weiterbeschäftigung interessiert. naja, man wird sehen
- 
- ps: ich weiss nicht, warum meine icq immer auf online steht. aber die bezieht sich auf meinen privatrechner und den benutze ich erst ab mai wieder unterhalb der woche. im moment bin ich nur über die standleitung meines arbeitgebers im netz. huch mein chef *duck* _

Gut, dann schreib ich dich nich an, wenn ich dich mal online sehe *schmoll* Will mich ja nicht aufdrängen... Verspreche hiermit feierlich, mich nie über ICQ bei dir zu melden! Wieder beruhigt??
Medienwissenschaften, hmm... ist das nicht viel zu überlaufen?
Was ich für Zwitter empfehlen könnte: Psychologie, im Laufe des Studiums lernst du vielleicht, besser mit deiner "Besonderheit" umzugehen 
Außerdem glaube ich nicht, daß du selbst als Genetiker in der Lage wärst jetzt noch an deinen Chromosomensträngen rumzupfuschen. Tja, Arschkartenzeit!!


----------



## Fetteratte (20. April 2001)

*AW: Your wish is my command*

_- - - - - - 
- - *gg* Ich hätte Sambuca gewählt (Uahh nicht hauen, Anki...*feix*)
- - 
- - cu,
- - Fetteratte
- -  
- 
- Eines Tages werdet auch ihr Hühner mich mit der Sambucca-Story in Ruhe lassen... Dabei ward ihr alle gar nicht dabei! Außerdem hast du dich noch wie wirklich besoffen, du bist doch nur ein Mitläufer, eine Wanderratte sozusagen... 
-  _

*g* es macht aber einfach Spaß, dich damit zu ärgern. Was heißt hier Mitläuferin? Ich habe nie mit Wettsaufen angegeben und ich hatte nie vor, bis zum Koma zu saufen. )
Was macht du eigentlich zu der Uhrzeit noch im Forum? Du solltest doch fürs Abi lernen *hebt mahnend den Finger*....naja...ich bin ja nicht besser 

cu,
Fetteratte


----------

